# rusty discs after avery wash



## fiberoptic (Dec 3, 2009)

just wondering how to deal with the rusty discs after every wash or rather, how to prevent/minimise the rust. this is a pain - after every wash i get rust and even if i drive back and forth breaking hard, after a few hours when discs dry, the car is stuck and wont move.

would using something like Metro Vac Air Force Blaster to dry the discs right after washing the car help?

or is there another way?

thanks
andy


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Just drive down the "private" road doing left foot braking whilst driving (when clear of course) and don't put the handbrake on if you're leaving it to stand after washing it


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Buy some carbon ceramic discs, cant be avoided with steel discs


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you can't prevent it - discs with iron in them will rust whenever they get wet, do you not drive in the rain lol?
just go for a drive after each wash and tap the brakes a few times to remove it


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

fiberoptic said:


> just wondering how to deal with the rusty discs after every wash or rather, how to prevent/minimise the rust. this is a pain - after every wash i get rust and even if i drive back and forth breaking hard, after a few hours when discs dry, the car is stuck and wont move.
> 
> would using something like Metro Vac Air Force Blaster to dry the discs right after washing the car help?
> 
> ...


Which wheel cleaner are you using,acidic or non? I find acidic causes this but non acidic doesnt.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

just accept it , its what happens when bare metal gets wet

its not hurting anything and will rub off after the first couple of stops


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Of course they are gonna rust its a bare metal surface....just get on an forget about out....its no different to when you leave the car parked up for a couple of days in the wet weather.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Makes no difference which wheel cleaner you use as i use none (sealed wheels) and this happens every time.


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Squirt some iron x on them if your that bothered


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Brake's being stuck on isn't a good thing :doublesho That isn't normal following a wash, might be worth getting them checked out. As said above all metal discs will rust but that shouldn't make your brakes stick on!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Will-S said:


> Brake's being stuck on isn't a good thing :doublesho That isn't normal following a wash, might be worth getting them checked out. As said above all metal discs will rust but that shouldn't make your brakes stick on!


It is normal if the car stands for a day or more after the wash, it's just oxidisation sticking the pad to the disc where it's grown.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

bigmc said:


> It is normal if the car stands for a day or more after the wash, it's just oxidisation sticking the pad to the disc where it's grown.


yep same as every other car will after a wash or being out in the rain for a while


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

when you wash it park it in gear with the handbrake off. should stop the rears from sticking. can't prevent rust however.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Will-S said:


> Brake's being stuck on isn't a good thing :doublesho That isn't normal following a wash, might be worth getting them checked out. As said above all metal discs will rust but that shouldn't make your brakes stick on!


Its very normal. Its just the pad sticking on the rusty disc. :wall:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

The only product I have ever found not to "rust" brake discs when washing is Auto Glym bodywork shampoo..


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

^^ that's all I use and they still rust.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

its the water causing it, not product used :wall:


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Did you not go to school?

Have a read of this: http://science.howstuffworks.com/question445.htm


----------



## fiberoptic (Dec 3, 2009)

> Did you not go to school?
> 
> Have a read of this: http://science.howstuffworks.com/question445.htm


what is the point of this reply. i didn't ask why the brakes rust, but how to minimise the rust or prevent it


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Paint anything that the pad doesnt touch helps, you can get the discs dipped to protect the internal cooling vanes if you want.


----------



## fiberoptic (Dec 3, 2009)

brakes rusting, off course it happens, but the car doesn't get stuck after being driven in the rain, not my one anyway. only after washing - more direct spray on the brakes. 

I'm thinking if the brakes are dried right after being washed with a blower (warm air even better) the rust won't be anywhere near as bad, at least the breakes won't get stuck? what do you think.

also, only once I washed the car straight after driving it, when the brakes were very warm and the also the engine compatment near front brakes offcourse, thinking theoretically brakes would dry faster. it seemed to have worked - had very little rust after. similar results were during hot weather. so air blowing might help, i think.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would suggest someone takes a look at your brakes, oxidation is one thing but it should not cause the brakes to stick


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

taking the car for a drive will remove the surface rust and stop the brakes from sticking on, why waste money on a blower when its not needed 
(only reason the brakes can stick on after washing is by not going for a drive straight afterwards, will be nothing wrong with them at all)


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Warm air wouldn't necessarily be better.. heat acts as a catalyst in a reaction, ie metal oxidising and turning into rust.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

fiberoptic said:


> what is the point of this reply. i didn't ask why the brakes rust, but how to minimise the rust or prevent it


You can't stop it. That was the point. Honestly, as others have said, just go for a drive and hit the brakes firmly. It'll get rid of the rust for the time-being. You have a bare iron surface - it WILL rust in air, given time (and humidity) and more quickly with water. If you were really desperate, you could rub some acid eg lemon juice to reduce the iron oxide that's formed back to its reduced state. To do it properly means taking the wheels off, which I'd doubt you'd do on a regular basis.

On second thoughts, if you washed the car using ONR, no water would go near brakes so they wouldn't oxidize.


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

yeah spray some oil on your brakes after washing to stop them rusting best reply yet:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::devil:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Kokopelli said:


> I once used Wd 40 on the brake discs and it worked well. WD40 has a light oil in it and prevents rusting. I know it isn't the best idea to have oils where you need friction but it vapourizes with the first touch on the brakes so should still be usable if you clean the discs with a solvent based brakes cleaner before your first go, or easier, if you can find a safe spot to make a few brakes before getting into traffic.


Also cures squealing brakes too (honestly). Did this on an old rover 800 a few years back.


----------



## maraalfa (Sep 22, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Also cures squealing brakes too (honestly). Did this on an old rover 800 a few years back.


Are you guys serious? I'm surprised you're still here to quote if you really did this!! A big no DO NOT PUT OIL ON YOUR DISCS!!! Like others have said a quick 50 yards drive down the road with left foot braking whilst on a clear bit of road with no trafffic and they'll be clean as. Theres no way the pads can rust on in a car washing situation, if they are seizing after washing get the calipers checked.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

lowejackson said:


> I would suggest someone takes a look at your brakes, oxidation is one thing but it should not cause the brakes to stick


There's nothing wrong if they do this after a wash or heavy rain and sitting for a day or more :wall::wall::wall: it's natural osidisationa and cause it to stick where new stuff is growing.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

never ever spray any oil or water displacer on your brakes , its madness

either take the wheels off and bag up the brakes for a wash , or wrap the car up and never use it

cant belive its got to 4 pages , its *NORMAL *


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I think this thread should be *LOCKED* now it's madness. :wall:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> never ever spray any oil or water displacer on your brakes , its madness
> 
> either take the wheels off and bag up the brakes for a wash , or wrap the car up and never use it
> 
> cant believe its got to 4 pages , its *NORMAL *


+1... Can't believe some of the stuff I'm reading on this one. Disks will get surface rust naturally in moist air let alone having water splashed over them. Even quicker now we're into the damp Autumn mornings. It's completely natural process. Rear pads on mine stick to the disks after every wash, as soon as car moves, little "thunk" and they've released. Rear pads tend to stick more than front because hand-break is already pressing pads against disk so as chemical reaction is on the surface, surfaces are already pressed together hence they tend to stick momentarily. First 50m down the road most of it will go even without touching the brakes, pads are in contanct with the disks anyway. Touching the brakes even slightly will shift it in a fraction of a second.

Putting any type of oil on you disks is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

fiberoptic said:


> just wondering how to deal with the rusty discs after every wash or rather, how to prevent/minimise the rust. this is a pain - after every wash i get rust and even if i drive back and forth breaking hard, after a few hours when discs dry, the car is stuck and wont move.
> 
> would using something like Metro Vac Air Force Blaster to dry the discs right after washing the car help?
> 
> ...


Try our auto-wash shampoo, it's anti-corrosive to bare steel unlike many other shampoo products which carry elements that promote corrosion.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Very sorry to have given such a bad advice. It seems to be much more dangerous than I have thought as it may penetrate into the pads and wait there when you need that 1-2m more brake distance. 

I deleted my posts. Please remove the Quote's to my posts too.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

JK-BHLab said:


> Try our auto-wash shampoo, it's anti-corrosive to bare steel unlike many other shampoo products which carry elements that promote corrosion.


Why would that work. You still need to rinse the car with water .


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

No need for oil, bagging, special shampoo, air dryers, left foot braking or ANYTHNG.

Wash your car - drive your car; simples!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Bero said:


> No need for oil, bagging, special shampoo, air dryers, left foot braking or ANYTHNG.
> 
> Wash your car - drive your car; simples!


+1...

So standing with your left foot in a bucket of WD40, while whistling singing in the rain definately doesn't work..


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

The OP said:



> after a few hours when discs dry, the car is stuck and wont move.


Given the replies here, there's clearly something wrong with every single car I have ever owned, because although all the ones I've had with iron discs show *surface rust*, I've never, ever, EVER had a car stuck and unable to move....

Do you guys saying this is normal really end up with your brakes stuck so fast that you can't move the car if you don't immediately take it for a spin?

If so, I reckon it's you lot with the problem


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Depends on how much it's "stuck". Is it really unable to move? Shouldn't he then have the brakes looked at? 

Certainly in wet weather, when I leave the car in the garage overnight, the brakes seem to stick to the discs and there's a loud click from the rear when they break free. Hasn't happened so much since I changed to different pads.

Has OP tried letting the car dry without the handbrake on? It'd the help differentiate the cause.


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

trv8 said:


> Why would that work. You still need to rinse the car with water .


The sodium compounds act as electrolyte accelerating the speed of corrosion, admittedly the issue with discs is cosmetic however the issue with other parts of the car for example seams could be considered more important.

Here's a message one of our customers sent us -



> Having always used ******, I notice that after cleaning with Auto wash the brake discs hardly show any sign of surface \'rust\', whereas with ****** shampoo there is significantly more. Thanks. Phil


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Bel said:


> The OP said:
> 
> Given the replies here, there's clearly something wrong with every single car I have ever owned, because although all the ones I've had with iron discs show *surface rust*, I've never, ever, EVER had a car stuck and unable to move....
> 
> ...


Vauxhauls are (maybe just were) bad for the rear drums binding when the handbrake was left for any length of time. 1st gear and draw forward, the back squats then they release. Failing that rock it back and forth a couple times until they release. There is no clamping pressure by the pads to the disk so they should not bind (unless the handbrake uses the rear pads)


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Bero said:


> There is no clamping pressure by the pads to the disk so they should not bind (unless the handbrake uses the rear pads)


Vdubs, Audi's, Seats, Skoda's all use rear pads oprated via hand-brake have done for years. All my dubs have had the rear pads stick a tiny bit after washing. Never been a problem though, just a quirk of the cars,


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

My Mazda and past Mondeos have disc operated handbrake via a sprung lever on the rear caliper.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

It's bare metal....will rust very easy...I use EBC pads and they rust pretty much when reacting to water.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Carshine said:


> It's bare metal....will rust very easy...I use EBC pads and they rust pretty much when reacting to water.


you mean discs?...


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> you mean discs?...


Yeah, I mean the discs rust but also the pads...since a guy further up here also said the brakepads got stuck to the discs from rust  Brakepads has a large amount of iron particles it it.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> never ever spray any oil or water displacer on your brakes , its madness
> 
> either take the wheels off and bag up the brakes for a wash , or wrap the car up and never use it
> 
> cant belive its got to 4 pages , its *NORMAL *


Its Normal :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

What is normal was talking face to face to eachother but we mostly use mobile phones for everything. What is normal was watching a play in theatre but we watch movies in black boxes we call televisions. We used to eat tonnes of meat to gain some muscles but now we only drink some powder mix instead.

So even if rusting is normal that should have been solved already in this speed of general science and especially materials science.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Kokopelli said:


> So even if rusting is normal that should have been solved already in this speed of general science and especially materials science.


It's already been achieved through the use of materials such as stainless steel, carbon fiber and ceramic composites.

However, for the normal road user, the cost of these components would be exorbitant, hence the continued use of cast iron.

Ceramic composite discs are an optional extra on some Porsche models - Carrera and 911 GT2


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice to know they have addressed this issue. It means ceramic plates will be standard in a few years. Stainless steel sounds inexpensive but could it be because it lacks strength of a normal iron steel disc?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i really can't see how discs getting surface rust on them when they get wet can be a problem. ceramic discs just aren't needed on your everyday car, a ferrari or porsche yes as they never fade.
how has this (pointless) thread gone for 5 pages :lol:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

***breaking news*** bare metal rusts on contact with moisture


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> ***breaking news*** bare metal rusts on contact with moisture


Rofl... That on Sky or BBC?

I'm glad it's not just me...:wall::wall:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I think this thread is as useless as polishing your everyday car. That's cosmetics we're talking on. Nothing's useless.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Dammit,meant to quote not thank ,lol.

i appreciate your sentiment regarding it being cosmetic but this is a simple issue.

The discs WILL rust it is unavoidable as stated many times in this thread.

it can be avoided by these things.

NEVER use the car in the wet and NEVER wash it unless you bag the discs and dry the car with a blower.

Buy some ludicrously priced carbon discs for your daily driver.

I think i will just dab my brakes a few times on the first drive after washing and leave the rest of you who think its a big deal to stress out about rusty discs after washing.

Funny thread by the way,my favourite of the week :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

A fun thread it is. Doesn't mean we care about that much but was informative for me. I could ask for ceramic plates if I ever would have a sport car 

Meant to thank BTW.


----------

